# Здесь есть ганте́ли на  6 килогра́мм??



## Anita hk

Why is килогра́мм used and not the genitive plural килогра́ммов?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Awwal12

"Килограмм" has an acceptable counting form "килограмм", which may replace the normal genitive plural form "килограммов" in numeral phrases (and is actually preferable in colloquial speech). Regarding other special counting forms of that kind, cf. "пя́ть челове́к".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> "Килограмм" has an acceptable counting form "килограмм", which may replace the normal genitive plural form "килограммов" in numeral phrases (and is actually preferable in colloquial speech).


На текущий момент форма род. п. мн. ч. _килограмм_ *не *является предпочтительной и с трудом может считаться допустимой.


----------



## nizzebro

It is a widespread informal genitive plural form: грамм, килограмм, милиграмм; I'd say that in an ordinary life situation, the full form would rather sound weird. Sure that does not apply to any kind of formal contexts.
As for the preposition на used here, it is really what doesn't sound good to me - just clumsy because, you know, semantically, when used with such nouns, it adds some meaning like '(intended) for' and that has sense only if these weights are, say, adjustable and their limit is 6 kg.  It is enough to say 'гантели шесть килограмм', which can be analysed as either a shortened version of  'гантели весом шесть килограммов' or just colloquial liberal use of the syntax, but it seems to be anyway better than that preposition.


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> It is a widespread informal genitive plural form: грамм, килограмм, милиграмм


I doubt it's really much used outside of numeral phrases ("??без этих килограмм"  ), even though some analogical spreading is basically unavoidable.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> the full form would rather sound weird


Для меня, напротив, употребление человеком "краткой" формы является лаконичной и показательной характеристикой его безграмотности.


----------



## Şafak

ЕГЭ не пропустит ответ "килограмм". "Килограммов" - правильный ответ во всех тестах.


----------



## Valvs

Дженничка, тесты - тестами. Устная речь - устной речью.
Если что (не претендуя на абсолютную грамотность), я всегда говорю килограмм*ов. *НО "по сто гра*мм*".


----------



## Şafak

Valvs said:


> Дженничка, тесты - тестами. Устная речь - устной речью.
> Если что (не претендуя на абсолютную грамотность), я всегда говорю килограмм*ов. *НО "по сто гра*мм*".


Вы бы сдали ЕГЭ.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Для меня, напротив, употребление человеком "краткой" формы является лаконичной и показательной характеристикой его безграмотности.


Но я не говорил ничего насчёт грамотности. Я только имел в виду что, по моему мнению, большинство людей в быту (и на работе, не связанной с высокоинтеллектуальной деятельностью) не говорит "я купил пять килограммов катрофеля". Они говорят: "купил картошки пять килограмм", "я пару килограмм набрала за это время", "сколько уже килограмм загрузили?".
P.S. Жаль, что не существует ресурса со статистикой устной речи среднего носителя языка.


----------



## GCRaistlin

*nizzebro*
Про большинство сказать что-либо определённое сложно. В моём окружении большинство говорит _килограммов._


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Про большинство сказать что-либо определённое сложно. В моём окружении большинство говорит _килограммов._


Я согласен, любое суждение о частоте употребления той или иной формы в разговорной речи будет субъективным из-за невозможности подтверждения правоты. Но, по крайней мере, если в чьём-либо окружении большинство всегда говорило бы  "килограммов картошки/граммов водки", то мне это показалось бы довольно необычным.


----------



## Şafak

Нет, подождите, я тогда не понимаю, что мы вообще здесь делаем. Люди могут говорить разные вещи и по-разному. Ну и что, что кто-то говорит «килограмм»? Это неправильно. Пускай многие так говорят, но это неправильно. Это неправильно по правилам русского языка. Я просто не понимаю, почему «ну так говорят» ставится над «так грамматически верно». Ну ещё люди говорят «ихний» или «одел шапку». Но мы ж такие вещи сразу бракуем и говорим, что так не надо, ибо это необразованная речь. Чем вопрос о «килограмм» и «килограммов» отличается от «одел шапку»? Непонятно.


----------



## GCRaistlin

В языке норма устанавливается стихийно уверенным большинством говорящих. Поэтому я и написал, что _пять килограмм_ не является ею *на текущий момент*. Наверное, когда-нибудь станет. Но не стоит форсировать приближение тёмных веков, советуя изучающему язык "ленивый" вариант.


----------



## nizzebro

Кстати, как правильно - '10 микронов' или '10 микрон'?


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Кстати, как правильно - '10 микронов' или '10 микрон'?


Викисловарь даёт оба варианта. Ожегов 1968 года - только первый. Да, тенденция, конечно, налицо.

Я до недавнего времени даже не подозревал, что формальной нормой является _пять байтов,_ а не _пять байт._ Формальной - потому что, безусловно, большинство употребляющих это слово в речи так не говорит, и этот вариант ухо режет.


----------



## MIDAV

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Нет, подождите, я тогда не понимаю, что мы вообще здесь делаем. Люди могут говорить разные вещи и по-разному. Ну и что, что кто-то говорит «килограмм»? Это неправильно. Пускай многие так говорят, но это неправильно. Это неправильно по правилам русского языка. Я просто не понимаю, почему «ну так говорят» ставится над «так грамматически верно». Ну ещё люди говорят «ихний» или «одел шапку». Но мы ж такие вещи сразу бракуем и говорим, что так не надо, ибо это необразованная речь. Чем вопрос о «килограмм» и «килограммов» отличается от «одел шапку»? Непонятно.


Хотел заминусовать, но с удивлением обнаружил, что здесь предусмотрена только реакция «согласен». Приходится писать текстом. Модераторы, добавьте уже минусы, дизлайки или что-то в этом духе.

Множество ресурсов в интернете расписывает академические правила русского языка – типа, прости господи, грамота_ру. С большой вероятностью автор вопроса знает об этих ресурсах и имеет доступ к ним. Повторяя всем известные правила, мы ничего хорошего никому не делаем, на мой взгляд.

Если поставить себя на место автора – меня бы интересовал в первую очередь практический опыт носителей языка.


----------



## GCRaistlin

MIDAV said:


> Если поставить себя на место автора – меня бы интересовал в первую очередь практический опыт носителей языка.


Считаете, что автор хотел бы показаться своим среди... как бы это помягче выразиться, чтобы никого не обидеть?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Автор, я думаю, хотел бы научиться говорить, чтобы его понимали (и не морщились), и понимать, даже если говорят с отклонением от нормы. Если же мы будем советовать говорить, как говорят те, кто зачастую вообще не способен внятно выразить собственные мысли, первая цель явно достигнута не будет.


----------



## MIDAV

GCRaistlin said:


> Считаете, что автор хотел бы показаться своим среди... как бы это помягче выразиться, чтобы никого не обидеть?


Я считаю, что оценивать грамотность того или иного человека это лишнее.


----------



## Şafak

MIDAV said:


> Хотел заминусовать, но с удивлением обнаружил, что здесь предусмотрена только реакция «согласен». Приходится писать текстом. Модераторы, добавьте уже минусы, дизлайки или что-то в этом духе.
> 
> Множество ресурсов в интернете расписывает академические правила русского языка – типа, прости господи, грамота_ру. С большой вероятностью автор вопроса знает об этих ресурсах и имеет доступ к ним. Повторяя всем известные правила, мы ничего хорошего никому не делаем, на мой взгляд.
> 
> Если поставить себя на место автора – меня бы интересовал в первую очередь практический опыт носителей языка.


Хочется вам тоже минус поставить. Не разделяю вашей точки зрения. Я даже не хочу спорить, ну вы считаете так, я считаю по-другому. Для меня автор - иностранец, видимо, китаец, который хочет выучить русский язык, а не повторять ошибки носителей.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Викисловарь даёт оба варианта. Ожегов 1968 года - только первый. Да, тенденция, конечно, налицо.


А аршин? В корпусе русского языка видно "трёх аршин" уже с 18 века; у Ожегова же (онлайн) "-ов".

Я вот всё думаю, что вызывает такую вариацию. Скажем, "(-)метров" никто не пытается сократить. Это влияет фонетика  или же наличие, помимо "счетного слова", возможной объектности смысла (квадратный метр, портновский сантиметр)?


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Скажем, "(-)метров" никто не пытается сократить.


Это вы не пытаетесь. А я был свидетелем исправления в домашней работе _помидоров_ на _помидор_. Учителем. Лет 30 назад.
Хотя, конечно, _метров_ всё-таки вряд ли будут сокращать до _метр_. В обозримом будущем.

Думаю, что фонетика.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> был свидетелем исправления в домашней работе _помидоров_ на _помидор_. Учителем. Лет 30 назад.


Так многие люди сельские называли помидор "помидора", в женском роде, видимо так удобнее.
Мне в первом классе учитель исправила в слове "цифры" букву "и" на "ы" - пришлось отцу сходить в школу, вернуть букву обратно.


----------

